# Tiger vs Bear Video



## ShadowSpear (Mar 3, 2018)

Strange looking bear, but entertaining (especially with the 80's Star Trek like music):

Remarkable video shows tiger and bear locked in ferocious fight


----------



## CDG (Mar 3, 2018)

Tiger had good takedown defense.  Bear more aggressive in the standup game, and shot for a couple triangles from the bottom.  Tiger had a couple good takedowns, but couldn't get the ground and pound going.  Overall, solid fight.  Looking forward to the rematch.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sloth Bear...had no idea they existed.  Never get close to a bear with a cub.....even you tiger


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 4, 2018)

Still not as good as the legendary super fight of Grizzly Bear vs Silverback Gorilla


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 4, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Still not as good as the legendary super fight of Grizzly Bear vs Silverback Gorilla



I don’t think I’ve seen that one 🤔


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 4, 2018)

Disappointed...no Octagon girls....


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 4, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen that one 🤔


Check reddit. No video. It is the great debate of our time.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 4, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Check reddit. No video. It is the great debate of our time.




Anyone who has legitimately thought that a full grown Grizzly would lose to some weakass Silverback mano a mano is delusional and I question their critical thinking ability.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 4, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Strange looking bear, but entertaining (especially with the 80's Star Trek like music):
> 
> Remarkable video shows tiger and bear locked in ferocious fight



Interestingly, the make up sex video is banned in 58 countries.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> Interestingly, the make up sex video is banned in 58 countries.



I bet you have a few copies, for "research" purposes of course.


----------

